# Bachmann 1:20.3 3 truck 55 ton Shay optional smoke stacks???



## bjc2278304 (Jan 24, 2012)

So I've been looking very hard at purchasing one of these beautiful Shay's but I've got a few questions I havent been able to find answers to anywhere online. I've been looking at the 82499 black unlettered 3 truck 55 ton shay from Bachmann and would like to know if anyone knows if this model comes with the various smoke stacks? The photos all show the traditional straight stack but i've seen a fuzzy picture of the box and on the side it looks like it says it comes with the 3 various smoke stack choices and optional coal or oil tender loads? Is this correct? Id really like to have the Lima Diamond stack but see it isn't offered on any of the 3 truck models only the old 36 and 38 ton 2 truck models. Also do the 3 truck shays include the new diecast trucks? Any advice is much appreciated.


Brett, 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Brett, 
As far as the stacks, call Bachmann direct and ask them, you can always order the direct. All of the new ones use the metal trucks and they are a lot better. Right now advertised in Garden Railway Mag they have the three truck for as low as $375


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Brett, 

I purchased that shay and it comes with 4 smokestacks. The straight style, 2 styles of tapered stack, and an onion style. It is also equipped with coal and oil bunks, 2 water transfer pipes and a bag of various detail "bits". You will really like the locomotive, it is a good runner and a great puller. 

Chris


----------



## Tails (Nov 9, 2010)

I've got the Westside version, removed most of the old Bachmann details and converted the locomotive into something close to Westside Lumber 14 (although lettered Georgetown Loop RR 14). These Shay's are awesome! I've only had minor problems with mine, keep an eye on the reversing linkage that connects to the bottom of the cab, its plastic, and breaks easily and can cause problems. 

I easily pulled 15 cars on a flat layout with 10 foot curves. Most of the cars don't roll very well either, and drag badly (Bachmann cars, what do you want). The engine is also very easy to work on, so if you want to modify it into something slightly different then what you get out of the box (like I did) its very easy to do that


----------



## poikadoom (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey what are the dimensions of 55 ton Shay? And how much does it weigh ?


----------

